# Samsung ML-1710 driver for OS X10.4.11



## jen.pdx (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi,
I am trying to install my Samsung ml-1710 on my mac (I have tried off and on for almost a year now and have never been sucessful...). I have scoured your forums and have found one post for a driver that works on 10.4.4, but having installed gimp printer drivers and gone back to my install disk and installed optional printer drivers, I still can't get my ml-1710 to work. Is there any known driver that will work? 
thanks,
Jen


----------



## MisterMe (Nov 2, 2008)

jen.pdx said:


> ... I have scoured your forums and have found one post for a driver that works on 10.4.4, but having installed gimp printer drivers ...


There is more than one potential source of _CUPS_ print drivers for your printer.


----------



## parricusdave (Feb 14, 2009)

Did you ever get this working?

dr


----------



## Phillips (Feb 14, 2009)

I know your pain. After finding it then having a hard drive crash it took me hours of digging to find the right drivers. Companies should make their web sites better to navigate. I will post the url if you need more help just post again. It's a long one as you have to go into the global support section.
[URL="http://www.samsung.com/us/support/download/supportDown.do?group=&type=&subtype=&model_nm=ML-1710&language=&dType=G&mType=DR&vType=L&disp_nm=ML-1710"


----------



## parricusdave (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you Very Much,
I can Print again.

DR


----------



## yijisoo (Aug 9, 2009)

http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/d...h=DR/200812/20081204103410031/WebLBP_SPL2.zip


----------



## moblmvrk (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello...this driver works like a charm on Mac OS X 10.6.1  

In 2005 Samsung ERM sent me updated drivers, and when I updated to OS X 10.6 none of that continued to work.  If you contact Samsung and ask them them, they send you the same 2005 driver, which now no longer works.  Kudos for finding the driver on the global website, fortunately the guys writing drivers keep working.


----------



## Nosferatuia (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks you guys! Both of the printers I have were not working now my Samsung 1710 is working with Snow Leopard


----------



## toastedtechie (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks, yijisoo.  Yes, that driver for the Samsung ML-1710 definitely works. 

As of now, I am using an intel Mac Pro quad core, running Mac OS X Snow Leopard (10.6.2). I don't know if it is necessary to do this, but I trashed the Samsung folder in /Library/Printers/ before performing the install of the Samsung SPL2 Installer (from WebLBP_SPL2.zip). Works good. Cheers!


----------

